# mystery fish id please



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i found this fish in one of my tanks outside and have no clue what it is or how it got there. any ideas on what it is i would love to have some more. http://161.photobucket.com/albums/t...mystery fish/?action=view&current=tail032.jpg


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like it might be a native fish. Where do you live?


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

My stab is that a native fish too...or more possibly some kind of rasbora that somehow came in with some live plants that you bought.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's too young to tell. Maybe a young Dace or Shiner of some kind. 

-Dave


----------



## dedariux (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like an otto (otocinculus affinis) a little bit to me.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like some little dace to me. It would probably look nice with several individuals in a little shoal. Have you had your tanks outside set up for very long? It might have come as an egg with some plants or substrate.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

It sort of looks like _Heterandria formosa_, the fins sort of throw me off though. I could be right, I could be wrong.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

It is a blue fin killifish. These fish are common in the breeding tanks here in florida nurseries. They will show up in big shipments of ghost shrimp too. I used to have a few of them but I got rid of them due to how aggressive they were with my shrimp.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread I thought it was a thread for identifying fish. Anyway I'm wondering if anyone knows the scientific name for bachardi's or where to get a breakdown of these fish. Also I think jmontee is correct, I did a search on blue fin killifish looks like the one.


----------

